# Missing Spoo in Ashville



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

She was just adopted from CPR and got away from her new owners.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

How horribly sad! She must be terrified and her people must be too! Hoping they find her quickly and unharmed!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm from Asheville and have shared it on my page and several local group pages. Poor dear has been spotted, but is bugged out.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Wow! At least she's been spotted and they have an ide of what area shes in! Hope she gets caught before she comes to harm!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh that poor baby! I pray they find her very soon!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I heard she had only been with her new owners a few hours. It is so sad for everyone. I know when I picked up my girls I had their collars on so tight and held that leash like steel. You would be so excited and then so heartbroken AND feeling so stupid for letting it happen at all... it is so sad.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

I have been following this on the CPR page since she slipped away from her new owner. There are several from CPR conducting a search for her today. Praying that they find her and get her to safety soon. She must be so scared... it is hard to think about it.


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2013)

Makes one think more and more about those GPS collar thingy...


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I have been following CPR's updates as well...I feel so bad for that poor ,terrified ,sweet girl . I hope they find her soon.

We had a BC lost several miles from our neighborhood and there were sightings for months. Folks in the neighborhood put food and water out for him and eight months later he finally trusted someone enough to get close enough to get him. I am hoping that Abby will encounter kind humans that will see her safely home.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Abby's body has been found. She got hit by a car lastnight. R.I.P. Sweet girl. So sad.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh no. Why does stuff like this happen? Why? RIP little girl.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poor thing :'(. This is so sad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Awwwwwww man! RIP sweet girl!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Such a shame!!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Aww. I was so hoping for a happy ending on this one.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

So sad for everyone involved.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

This is so sad: There are so many dogs like this though. There was this corner in our old town where we saw a collie, pitt bulls, and puppies all the time. Where we live now in the country we have seen a german shepherd and lab puppy lying on the side of the highway. I guess when your driving in the dark you can't help it so much, but it is still heartbreaking.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i've been in tears all day. she had little ribbons in her hair and was going to her forever home and now she is gone.. i'm just beside myself. i can't stop crying. 

one of the people who spent days searching for her just "friended" me on facebook and said that they are going to start working on getting a gps system set up for skittish rescues so that in the future it will be easier to locate.
she said she was so close the other day and almost had her she was just 5 feet away.


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2013)

:..-(


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so sorry to read that this happened. somehow it seems so unjust - if one can speak of justice for a rescued animal.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Heartbreaking.........R.I.P. Sweet Girl


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

My heart is broken for this poodle. I sure would like to know just how it happened that she got away from the adoptees. Did they have a collar on her that buckles, and not put on tight enough so she couldn't slip it off? What leash did they use. I do not trust the retractable kind? did it break? They are plastic and I have known them to break when a dog pulls hard on it, or the owner doesn't get the right size for the weight of their dog. Was it carelessness or people that weren't familiar with handling a skittish dog? I think it would be helpful to know the circumstances so it won't happen again. It would help me feel this dog's sad life and tragic end, was not in vain.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I couldn't wait to get home today to see if they had found her. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw what had happened. I am so very sad. I sent a small donation in her memory... I am sure the search has been very expensive. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

pandj said:


> I couldn't wait to get home today to see if they had found her. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw what had happened. I am so very sad. I sent a small donation in her memory... I am sure the search has been very expensive.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That was lovely of you to donate. and a very good idea.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't know how it happened either, but she had a leash attached to her collar when she got away. She was dragging the leash...

A donation is one way to make something good out of something so sad. Great Ideal !!! Thanks!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I fell in love with her when I saw her standing on the table smiling...Nothing has affected me like this in a very long time. It is all that I can do for her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Don't blame the new parents. She was shy and skittish and in unfamiliar place. 
It happened. They are heartbroken.


----------



## poodle2be (Feb 5, 2014)

Carley's Mom said:


> Abby's body has been found. She got hit by a car lastnight. R.I.P. Sweet girl. So sad.


Oh god no... I'm so sad for that poor baby  this just breaks my heart.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

I burst into tears everytime I read new posts on this thread. I do feel badly for the people that tried to give her a loving home. I hope rescues will be ultra careful helping new owners with all the "how-to's" of safe and secure transportation. Maybe most of them do. Maybe all the new owners are very savvy and have had lots of dogs. BUT, it wont hurt to remind, right?


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh no! That is so sad! RIP baby girl. :sad:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

poodlecrazy51 said:


> My heart is broken for this poodle. I sure would like to know just how it happened that she got away from the adoptees. Did they have a collar on her that buckles, and not put on tight enough so she couldn't slip it off? What leash did they use. I do not trust the retractable kind? did it break? They are plastic and I have known them to break when a dog pulls hard on it, or the owner doesn't get the right size for the weight of their dog. Was it carelessness or people that weren't familiar with handling a skittish dog? I think it would be helpful to know the circumstances so it won't happen again. It would help me feel this dog's sad life and tragic end, was not in vain.


I'm so sorry that this girl had such tragic story. It would be good to know what happen, we can always learn from anything and everything.

And I HATE retractable flexi-leashes! Lou was attacked by 2 dogs when she was a puppy. The dogs were so far ahead of the owner, and all he could do was lock the leash but he could not retract-pull the dogs back! 
I think these leashes should be banned, forbidden! I have regular 6FT leashes I put my hand through the loop pull it up further up my arm and wrap it around my hand, holding it tight!! 
I also keep the identification collars tight enough it won't go past their ears, and use a martingale (set up to their exact neck size) when leaving the house.

I'm so sad for this girl. RIP




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG - Life can be so incredibly sad sometimes :-(


----------

